# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bakan lise mezununu şube Müdürü yaptı

## ozzylive

*Kadrolaşma çalışmalarını hız kesmeden, bildiğini okuyarak sürdüren ümer Dinçer, bu kez de lise mezunu bir Bakanlık memurunu, şube Müdürlüğü görevine getirdi.*

İcraati ile bugüne kadar görev yapan AKP’li Milli Eğitim bakanları arasında en büyük tepki çekenler listesinde ilk sıraya yerleşen ve kadrolaşmaya tam gaz devam eden ümer Dinçer, lise mezunu olan ve Eğitim Bir Sen Ankara 1 Numaralı şube’de Sekreter olarak görev yapan Avni Zengin’i şube Müdürü yaptı. Birgün gazetesi yazarlarından ünal üzmen’in “Yazı Defteri” adlı köşesinde dün yayımlanan yazılarından birinde, bu konuya yer verdi.
“Geçen haftaki yazımda, bir ülkenin zorunlu eğitim süresinin, o toplumun asgari eğitimsel bilgi ve davranış gereksinimi ile ilgili olduğundan söz etmiştim.” diyen ünal üzmen, satırlarına şöyle devam etti: “Zorunlu eğitim, sıradan vatandaş olarak yaşamak için gerekli olduğu düşünülen, bilgi ve davranışı verir. Kişi, bu sıradan yurttaşları yönetecek, onlar adına karar alacak konumda yetkilendirilecekse, daha özel ve yüksek bir eğitim alması gerekir. Değilse, hatta yöneticinin eğitim düzeyi, bırakın emrinde çalışanları, halkın genel eğitim düzeyinin altındaysa, orada bir sakatlık oluşur; hiyerarşi bozulur, liyakata dayalı hiyerarşinin yerini sadakate dayalı hiyerarşi alır.” üzmen, yazısının devamında şu cümlelere yer verdi: “Milli Eğitim Bakanı ümer Dinçer, lise mezunu bir Bakanlık memurunu, şube müdürü yapmış. Bakanlığında üniversite mezunu birini bulamamış olması ihtimal dışı; belli ki bu bir tercih meselesi. şube müdürü olarak atanan Avni Zengin’in eğitim süresi toplam 11 yıl; Bakan’ın öngördüğü 13 yıllık zorunlu eğitim süresinden iki yıl eksik. Peki, nedir ümer Dinçer’i bu denli fütursuz davranmaya sevk eden? Söyleyeyim; adı geçen kişi, Eğitim Bir Sen Ankara 1 No’lu şube Sekreteri. Bundan daha güçlü referans olabilir mi?”

----------

